# mk4 abs wire



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

i got a 2000 vr on coils, my car is so low the abs wire got pushed out and the tire slowly cut the abs wire...any where i can get the wire besides the dealer?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: mk4 abs wire (my00dub)*

Probably just the dealer. Is the wire repairable, or is it totally destroyed?
I'd try to repair it first, and obviously re-route it away from the tire. Might want to check your other tires too and make sure they're not rubbing anything important.


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: mk4 abs wire (Anony00GT)*

the wire is cut open, its still one piece? can it possibly be spliced?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: mk4 abs wire (my00dub)*

I would put it together nicely, preferably soldered or with proper crimp connectors (NOT butt connectors)...then cover it with heat shrink, and secure it out of the way.
Is your ABS light on? If not, the wire may still be functioning even though it's cut open. In that case fix it NOW before it does cause an ABS issue.
Can you post a pic of the wire so I have a better idea what you're dealing with? I was assuming that the wire was completely broken based on your first post. Where in NJ are you located?


_Modified by Anony00GT at 5:34 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## my00dub (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: mk4 abs wire (Anony00GT)*

woodbridge, the abs light is on but tht is for the wheel speed sensor which was damaged when doing an axle on the driver side


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: mk4 abs wire (my00dub)*

?
whos woodbridge?
abs wire and wheels speed sensor wire are the same exact thing. if its completly broken..repair the wire with whatever means. shrink wrap and soldering is the best, or shrink wrap and a crimped connector, or even twist them together if your lazy.
doesnt matter which wire goes where just as long as it is connected.
start with the repair of the wire first, then you can condem sensor if same problem is ther


----------

